
DUHK Attack - runesoerensen
https://duhkattack.com/
======
runesoerensen
Matthew Green also wrote a blog post about this
[https://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2017/10/23/attack-o...](https://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2017/10/23/attack-
of-the-week-duhk/)

